# Alps pointing-device Driver has stopped working



## Nomorevista (Mar 31, 2008)

My computer takes a good 10 minutes to load up. It gives different messages every time I turn it on. Today the messages are: Alps pointing-device driver has stopped working; and Microsoft windows search Indexer stopped working and was closed?

can anyone tell me how to fix this? Visata is driving me mad!!!!


----------



## Bryan457 (Apr 4, 2008)

Your Alps pointer problem is probably driver related. To fix it:
1. Open Windows Explorer
2. Right click on Computer & choose properties
3. Open Device Manager (Admin password may be required)
4. Under Mice & other pointing devices, right click Alps pointing-device & choose Update driver software
5. Choose Search automatically & it will download and install the latest signed driver from the windows repositories & hopefully that will fix that problem.

good luck, hope this helps


----------

